# Random starting problem..



## Chasity (Mar 7, 2007)

I recently purchased an 89 Maxima. The car was running bad and had some trouble starting so I had a tune up done and the fuel filter was replaced. The "skipping" stopped, it cranked right up, and I had no trouble for about 2 weeks. Now I have two problems that may be the same one I suppose. First off, it doesn't want to start. It will turn over but won't catch. I've had a starter go out on a previous car and it isn't the same. The battery and alternator are good. This problem doesn't happen all the time, but is getting more frequent. Sometimes if I give it gas it will catch and sometimes not. Because of this I think it has something to do with the fueling system. The second problem is that when it is cold outside sometimes the car wants to cut off when stopping and has a rough idle if it doesn't cut off completely. This only happens when it is cold. I'm not a mechanic so I don't really know anything about cars so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tex_rngr (Feb 22, 2008)

*starting problems*

Hey there,
i have a '93 and it also has a weird starting issue. For mine, I have to turn the key to the "on" position then "Bump" the key forward. The starter makes a scratching sound but i can then turn the key normally and it starts right up. I have never asked what that was 'cause it always seems to work. i wonder if you are having the same problem.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

nope.
never


----------



## weedx0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Chasity,
did you ever figure out what the problem was and how to fix it? Because your first problem about it randomly not wanting to start is what I'm going through right now. One morning it just wouldnt start. Ive already bought a new battery and everything. At first we thought it was my fuel pump, but now we are thinking that there is a short somewhere.
Help??!!


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Chasity, the fuel injectors and ignition coils on older max's tend to go bad (heck the car is 19 years old). If you are up to some light diagnostics work I would suggest testing the injectors/ignition coils to see if one or more cylinders is not firing. The simplest way is to start the engine and let it idle, then disconnect the injector coil electrical connectors one by one. If you don't hear any change in the idle speed the problem is most likely that the injector or coil on that cylinder has failed. If you find one or more clyinders that have that problem, you can then test to see if it is the injector or coil. To test, switch a good coil with one you suspect is bad. If after pluging them both in now the problem has more to the previously working clyinder it is that coil. If the original problem cyl is still not firing it is the injector. The injector coils are cake to replace, the injectors are more involved.


----------

